# '08 Subject Assignment #4 - FOOD - Due Feb 29th



## MissMia

Theme: FOOD

Show us your favorite meal, snack or treat. Remember to get creative and have fun!

Please post current photos only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## AspiringArchitect

Nice topic.   Thinking....


----------



## Dioboleque

I am totally kicking myself! I went to the State Fair yesterday before I knew what the assignment was and this is the closest thing I got to it.


----------



## kelley_french

here is my entry:


----------



## djrichie28

A Bowl of Popcorn. 

I took this under regular light without a flash using a custom white balance. Took some time to get the white balance right.


----------



## petey




----------



## ghostwalker




----------



## Big Bully

Oh this sounds like it is going to be a fun project.


----------



## BPALMER

*Rouladen* (or *Rinderroulade*) is a German roulade consisting of semi-cooked bacon and onions wrapped in thinly sliced meat then cooked. Various different recipes can be found on the Internet. "Beef shank" is the obvious choice of beef due to its low cost and good flavour. The "rouladen" are slow roasted with carrots, celery and leeks until the meat is tender and nicely caramelized. The "Rouladen" are than removed, the pan de-glaced with some red wine and vegetable stock. This is reduced until a nice sauce consistency has been achieved. More details are below:
 Tradition: The filling varies from region to region, in some areas, a "stuffing" of ground pork and beef with pickles is used, in others only onions. In all regions the flattened meat is covered in hot mustard and ground pepper before strips of semi-cooked smoked bacon are placed on top, the filling added and than the meat is rolled up to form the traditional elongated shape. A thread (traditional) or toothpick (modern) is used to hold the roll together during the slow roasting which takes between one and two hours depending on the regional preferences. The most traditional cooking method would include searing enough rouladen to cover the bottom of a deep heavy bottom pan or pot. The bacon is semi-cooked first and the grease is maintained for the searing process. Rouladen is turned only once until seared on opposite sides and then adding red wine and a vegetable stock to deglaze the pan and slow the cooking process. The pan is then covered and placed on a raised iron mount in front of an open fireplace for the slow roasting period. The height of the iron mount and the distance from the fire will determine the temperature of the slow roasting process. Perfecting this process takes time, an easier method would use a conventional oven at 175 degrees Celsius (350 °F). Rouladen are served with either German potato dumplings or boiled potatoes. Roasted winter vegetables are another common side dish. Red wine is traditionally served with all types of rouladen. Like most celebratory meals, rouladen is traditionally served for dinner.
 The dish is often considered a food for common people, but this is incorrect. Rouladen is traditionally a celebratory food for the wealthy and upper-middle class. Original rouladen was eaten at the end of hunting season (mid-winter). The beef rouladen common today has become popular over the past century. Original variations include venison, wild boar, and common pork. Many food scholars agree that original venison was probably venison and pork.


----------



## Big Bully

Creative... but I don't really want to say what the meat looks like...:taped sh:


----------



## BPALMER

Creative... but I don't really want to say what the meat looks like...:taped sh:


   i know my wife says the same thing ,but it is soooooo good. just wish i could have found the red cabbage to go with it !
                                                 bp


----------



## Big Bully

LOL see great minds think alike.


----------



## kundalini

Each time I think to take a shot for this assignment.......it's to late!


----------



## Big Bully

Haha Take a pic of your stomache...


----------



## kundalini

^^ I've got a better idea, give me a few to work out the kinks.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok but you are on the clock! Starting.......



Now... lol


----------



## MissMia

I'm waiting too!


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, the suspense is killing me...!


----------



## MissMia

I'm a little scared!


----------



## Big Bully

Come to think of it.. I am too..
Why do I think that we are going to have a picture of the toilet?!


----------



## kundalini

:taped sh:


----------



## BPALMER

must be waitin on the laxative to kick in !


----------



## MissMia




----------



## kundalini

Yous guys minds is way to far in the gutter.  Just be patient, if I can get to the locations I need......just be patient, may take a week or so.


----------



## ESQshooter

Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  Got this shot earlier tonight (the wife was cooking!), and actually before I saw the assignment topic.  We'll see if I can get better shots before the 29th.


----------



## Big Bully

kundalini said:


> Yous guys minds is way to far in the gutter. Just be patient, if I can get to the locations I need......just be patient, may take a week or so.


 

Only going by past experiences.. lol:lmao:


----------



## kundalini

^^ I deserve that.


----------



## Big Bully

Hahahaha!!! See do we know you or what!?


----------



## NM Rich

kelley_french said:


> here is my entry:


 
Very corny!


----------



## Kaylers

I make the best home-made iced mochas...take THAT, Starbucks!


----------



## MissMia

Are you any where near Arizona?  That looks so good!

BTW - Welcome to TPF!



Kaylers said:


> I make the best home-made iced mochas...take THAT, Starbucks!


----------



## Katziceblueyes

mmmm chicken egg rolls!!


----------



## BPALMER

Katziceblueyes said:


> mmmm chicken egg rolls!!


    cant get full on that little red x !!


----------



## MissMia

I've decided this thread wasn't a very good idea for my diet!


----------



## Big Bully

Kaylers... Very Nice.. lol.. Now all you have to do is market them like Starbucks and your good... lol


----------



## Big Bully

MissMia said:


> I've decided this thread wasn't a very good idea for my diet!


 

Hahaha.. very true.. 

Luckily I don't have a Krispy Kreme by me, otherwise I would totally photograph doughnuts!


----------



## MissMia

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha.. very true..
> 
> Luckily I don't have a Krispy Kreme by me, otherwise I would totally photograph doughnuts!


 
Then I'd have to forever hate you!   j/k


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha I know what you mean...

I just had one today from a local gas station... It so wasn't the same as a fresh one...


----------



## kundalini

I wasn't going to post this one, but now that you mention it.......







This was a drive-by shooting.


----------



## MissMia

I really hate you! and the HOT light is on too!!!!!


----------



## Kaylers

MissMia said:


> Are you any where near Arizona? That looks so good!
> 
> BTW - Welcome to TPF!


 
Sorry, I'm pretty much on the other side of the country from you! 
And THANKS for the welcome!


----------



## Kaylers

Beautiful color! This photo POPS!



Katziceblueyes said:


> mmmm chicken egg rolls!!


----------



## kundalini

MissMia said:


> I really hate you! and the HOT light is on too!!!!!


 
Sorry C, didn't mean to upset you there.  The only time to go into a KK shop is when the HOT light is on.  Of course, there are times when you're out of coffe or creamer and must run to the local grocery store on a Sunday morning and the damned display stand is a huge magnet.







Ooops, did I just make it worse?  :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## MissMia

No you did not make it worse. I'm only a sucker for the ones right off the belt!   Fortunately the nearest one is about an hour away


----------



## Big Bully

Kaylers said:


> Sorry, I'm pretty much on the other side of the country from you!
> And THANKS for the welcome!


 

Welcome to the site.. We are a pretty friendly and fun bunch... Oh and BTW great picture of your iced mocha.


----------



## Big Bully

kundalini said:


> I wasn't going to post this one, but now that you mention it.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a drive-by shooting.


 

I should smack you... That is sooo not fair.. The closest one to me is about 2 hours away.. Now I want a hot fresh KK!!! NOT FAIR!
Hmm when am I going to Utah next?


----------



## Big Bully

Alright I have one I just might get my butt kicked for... lol

Remember Christina, Arizona to Idaho is a really long way to kick my butt.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

LOL I am a sucker for pepsi!


----------



## Big Bully

Does Pepsi count as a food?!


----------



## MissMia

Big Bully said:


> Alright I have one I just might get my butt kicked for... lol
> 
> Remember Christina, Arizona to Idaho is a really long way to kick my butt.. lol


 
I never said I'd kick your butt, I'd just hate you.  Yes Pepsi is considered a food.

Idaho is not that far. It's a lot closer than North Carolina, as an example! :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

MissMia said:


> I never said I'd kick your butt, I'd just hate you.  Yes Pepsi is considered a food.
> 
> Idaho is not that far. It's a lot closer than North Carolina, as an example! :lmao:


 

Oh don't hate me too much... 
Very true much much closer than NC... lol


----------



## Dioboleque

Mini Jawbreakers... one of my fav candies!


----------



## Big Bully

I totally thought they were marbles..lol


----------



## usayit

Story of my life at the moment...


----------



## usayit

Just another for the road


----------



## Big Bully

Nice... I remember baby days.. lol

Very happy they are over!


----------



## usayit

Thanks!  He's really good at bringing home germs from day care.  My cute little petri dish he is....


----------



## Spidy

This isn't in my world mind you :meh: .......


----------



## Big Bully

usayit said:


> Thanks! He's really good at bringing home germs from day care. My cute little petri dish he is....


 

Petri dish.. Spendy baby!


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth




----------



## AlexParlett




----------



## Big Bully

Cool angle!


----------



## Dioboleque

and French Onion Dip


----------



## MissMia

You had to add the French Onion Dip!  Cool Shot, BTW

Here is an old old shot of my husband's sun conure in a bag of movie theater popcorn.

[Edit: The bird is a freak! He loves popcorn and will climb into the bowl if you are not watching.]


----------



## Dioboleque

MissMia said:


> You had to add the French Onion Dip!  Cool Shot, BTW
> 
> Here is an old old shot of my husband's sun conure in a bag of movie theater popcorn.


 

How Funny!


----------



## Speedy

Here's one I took over the weekend. I'm just learning how to use this camera and I was being drug around by a cranky person who just got her wisdom teeth removed, so the results could have been better.


----------



## andey

*1  "bread"*





*2  " I also buy"*


----------



## Mesoam




----------



## keithg




----------



## Big Bully

MissMia said:


> You had to add the French Onion Dip!  Cool Shot, BTW
> 
> Here is an old old shot of my husband's sun conure in a bag of movie theater popcorn.
> 
> [Edit: The bird is a freak! He loves popcorn and will climb into the bowl if you are not watching.]


 

That is halarious!!! He is just looking back at the camera... Implying "what.. You weren't going to eat it..." lmao!


----------



## Big Bully

Man now I'm getting hungry...


----------



## WayneS

LOL..like what they say about grocery shopping while hungry..don't browse this thread while hungry!  All this food looks good!


----------



## 63square

I would like to say hi to everyone and am looking forward to all of these assignments. This is going to be a great way for me to learn more about how to use my camera.


----------



## MissMia

63square said:


> I would like to say hi to everyone and am looking forward to all of these assignments. This is going to be a great way for me to learn more about how to use my camera.


 
Cool photo, it would also work for the "red" thread.  Welcome to TPF!


----------



## domromer

MissMia said:


> You had to add the French Onion Dip!  Cool Shot, BTW
> 
> Here is an old old shot of my husband's sun conure in a bag of movie theater popcorn.
> 
> [Edit: The bird is a freak! He loves popcorn and will climb into the bowl if you are not watching.]



That is so cool!


----------



## Big Bully

63square said:


> I would like to say hi to everyone and am looking forward to all of these assignments. This is going to be a great way for me to learn more about how to use my camera.


 

Nice photo! And welcome to TPF.


----------



## Dioboleque

I :heart: Pizza Hut...






&


----------



## Big Bully

LOL I was just there today!!! For lunch!


----------



## 63square

Thanks

I am trying to come up with more ideas of pictures.


----------



## lockwood81

Dioboleque said:


> I :heart: Pizza Hut...


 

I second that!!  Pan Pizza!!


----------



## Big Bully

Oooooh yeah!!! Stuffed Crust is always good. With 3x extra cheese on the pizza...  
Oh great now I am hungry for Pizza Hut again:lmao:.


----------



## lockwood81

Okay my submission for this assignment.  On my way to work this morning.


----------



## MissMia

Lockwood81: You are EVIL!   Thanks for the photos!


----------



## sarallyn

taken with my cybershot er

My dog wants some beef jerky....








cupcake... yum yum









candy cane!


----------



## kundalini

This thread is beginning to either be promoting Krispy Kreme or just annoying Christina and Meg.


----------



## Dioboleque

Fair Fudge ~ A family tradition


----------



## SpeedTrap

Here is one


----------



## AngieDoogles

Stir Fry!


----------



## Big Bully

I'm not annoyed.. I just really like Pizza Hut and Krispy Kreme.. Pizza Hut is down the road, and they know me by name and usually by order too.. lol 
Krispy Kreme is in Utah, or Boise, Idaho, so either way I am screwed in that department.. Unless I want one from the gas station..


----------



## JRob




----------



## Jimmy1234

This is a strawberry from Edable arangement a girlfriend of my wife got her for graduating cosmetolgy. I had to take a picture of it.. Yummy!


----------



## MissMia

This is from an eating contest we witnessed earlier today. 
More photos *here*






http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113191


----------



## Big Bully

Cheese rolls.. mmmmm


----------



## MissMia

SpeedTrap said:


> Here is one


 
Really love this photo!!!! Well done SpeedTrap.


----------



## pamela_d

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## anderspj

Here's one of mine.


----------



## kundalini

This is not the series I had in mind for the Food assignment. This is the best burger & shake joint in town. This is the original Char-Grill, just down the street from NC State University. The weather was not condusive today, but at times this place is packed.




























Next time I will have my polarizer on lens. :madmad:


----------



## domromer

By dsrphotography


----------



## MissMia

Kundalini - Wow! That place looks awesome.... Where's my burger & shake?

Domromer - Breakfast looks wonderful!


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah no kidding  Kundalini, when are you taking us out to dinner? lol


----------



## kundalini

MissMia said:


> Kundalini - Wow! That place looks awesome.... Where's my burger & shake?


 


Big Bully said:


> Yeah no kidding Kundalini, when are you taking us out to dinner? lol


 
They provide you with a spoon and a straw for the shakes.  If you try to start off with the straw, the sides of your head will cave in.  
All you two have to do is hop on a plane to RDU and I will gladly be a tour guide.



domromer said:


> ...
> By dsrphotography


 
I'd rather have my eggs *very *soft scrambled.  Runny and undercooked in fact.


----------



## Big Bully

Over easy for me.


----------



## Devananda

ok i'll jump on the assignment train...


----------



## domromer

kundalini said:


> They provide you with a spoon and a straw for the shakes.  If you try to start off with the straw, the sides of your head will cave in.
> All you two have to do is hop on a plane to RDU and I will gladly be a tour guide.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have my eggs *very *soft scrambled.  Runny and undercooked in fact.



Ohh yuck...runny scrambled eggs!


----------



## Big Bully

MMMMMMMMMM Pineapple and banana's!


----------



## anderspj

Panzanella salad.


----------



## anderspj

Beef fried rice.


----------



## anderspj

Sausage spaghetti.


----------



## anderspj

Galmegisal with sides; a Korean meal.


----------



## KristinaS

anderspj said:


> Panzanella salad.



That looks soooooooooooooooooooo good!!!


----------



## IamBo

Not my FAVORITE, but good =)


----------



## andey

The delicious strawberry, i tooke it, and share with you! thank you!


----------



## electricblue

i have some images i want to submit. How do I insert them?


----------



## KVB1085

got bored this weekend... i was at my parents house to see them sunday... . they had left and gone to nashville....


----------



## electricblue

I should eat whats in the first pic...but am craving whats in the second.


----------



## electricblue




----------



## MissMia

Electricblue - You're killing me with the Ben & Jerry's photo. Thank goodness it wasn't a photo of Chubby Hubby!


----------



## Big Bully

electricblue said:


> i have some images i want to submit. How do I insert them?


 

Use photobucket or a flicker account to post pictures.


----------



## KVB1085

Big Bully said:


> Use photobucket or a flicker account to post pictures.




pm me details about how to use the flickr acct...

i've got one but couldn't find the image tags anywhere!!! yes... i'm a noob!


----------



## Big Bully

I have no idea about flickr.. My hubby has an account but I don't know how to figure it out. I have only figured out photobucket. 
I will see if he will show me how to do it, and then I will tell you how.. Good deal!?


----------



## KVB1085

Big Bully said:


> I have no idea about flickr.. My hubby has an account but I don't know how to figure it out. I have only figured out photobucket.
> I will see if he will show me how to do it, and then I will tell you how.. Good deal!?




deal... i made a flickr acct.. and uploaded pics... but that's all i could do! lol


----------



## Big Bully

Get a photobucket account too.. It is much easier to deal with.. But I will find out for you.. K!


----------



## KVB1085

Big Bully said:


> Get a photobucket account too.. It is much easier to deal with.. But I will find out for you.. K!



lol i'm a photobucket master!! lol all of the images i've posted here are hosted by pb!!!!


----------



## IamBo

KVB1085 said:


> deal... i made a flickr acct.. and uploaded pics... but that's all i could do! lol


 
log into  your flickr account, click on "your photos"; click on the photo you want (so it'll open it full size); now right click the photo and go to properties and it'll give you the address you need to post a picture from your flickr onto a forum =)
...or just use photobucket like they all said. lol


----------



## Big Bully

HAhaha.. yeah photobucket is sooo much easier. 
I'm going to have to try the flickr thing though.


----------



## kundalini

KVB1085 said:


> lol i'm a photobucket master!! lol all of the images i've posted here are hosted by pb!!!!


 
*Here's* the sticky that can be found on the Beginners Place that describes how to post your photos.

Flickr is not as friendly IMO.


----------



## easily_amused

Why I married my husband!!

Rotisserie chicken and homemade mac n cheese:







Homemade orange chicken:






and a tootsie pop:


----------



## Big Bully

Wow now I am hungry!


----------



## MissMia

easily_amused said:


> Homemade orange chicken:


 
Can you overnight this to me?


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha I didn't realize it was sooo out of focus... Oh well..


----------



## easily_amused

MissMia said:


> Can you overnight this to me?



I'll have to make hubby type the recipe out.  It is sooooooo goooood!


----------



## easily_amused

Big Bully said:


> Wow now I am hungry!



Come on over.  We always have plenty to share.


----------



## KVB1085

easily_amused said:


> Why I married my husband!!
> tootsie pop:




YOUR HUSBAND INVENTED TOOTSIE POPS!?!?!!!!!!


lol j/k........... but can i marry your husband too? that food looks amazing!!!


----------



## KVB1085

kundalini said:


> *Here's* the sticky that can be found on the Beginners Place that describes how to post your photos.
> 
> Flickr is not as friendly IMO.




. i think there is a mis understanding going on....


i know how to post pictures... been doing it for quite some time... just wasn't sure about flickr.... that's all...

thanks for watching out though!!!!


----------



## easily_amused

KVB1085 said:


> YOUR HUSBAND INVENTED TOOTSIE POPS!?!?!!!!!!
> 
> 
> lol j/k........... but can i marry your husband too? that food looks amazing!!!



I wish he invented the tootsie pop!

You want to marry my husband?  We could arrange something I need some help around the house.....


----------



## Big Bully

HAHAHA!! So do I... 
Don't you just love the male aversion to cleaning...


----------



## er111a




----------



## electricblue

love howthe details of the individual peices show so well. Like the color too.


----------



## Mesoam

One of my FAVORITE beers...



anderspj said:


> Here's one of mine.


----------



## easily_amused

Big Bully said:


> HAHAHA!! So do I...
> Don't you just love the male aversion to cleaning...



Oh how I do!!

All I ask is that he wash the dishes.  That is IT! I do everything else- on top of working full time.  Does he keep on top of it?  No.  He waits till everything is dirty, then washes the dishes while grumbling about it.

I swear that my next big purchase for the house is a portable dishwasher.


----------



## Big Bully

er111a said:


>


 
I'm not a big fan of sushi.. But that is absolutely gorgeous!!



easily_amused said:


> Oh how I do!!
> 
> All I ask is that he wash the dishes. That is IT! I do everything else- on top of working full time. Does he keep on top of it? No. He waits till everything is dirty, then washes the dishes while grumbling about it.
> 
> I swear that my next big purchase for the house is a portable dishwasher.


Hahaha... I'm lucky if I can get mine to take out the trash!
I won't live anywhere where there isn't a dishwasher! Been there done that.. Don't want to do it again! lol


----------



## KVB1085

easily_amused said:


> You want to marry my husband?  We could arrange something *I need some help around the house.....*




that's a no go........ i'm a male as well.... lol........

that food just looked so good that i was gonna try to get past the guy on guy aspect of it! lol


----------



## Big Bully

easily_amused said:


> Why I married my husband!!
> 
> Rotisserie chicken and homemade mac n cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade orange chicken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tootsie pop:


 

My husband just pointed out to me that we have the same plates!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Redrock320

Now I'm hungry....burgers or donuts?????


----------



## NikFan1

This is a cool thread! I'm newer to this site and came across this assignment so heres my entry.


----------



## RawRyder




----------



## RawRyder




----------



## MissMia

Good job everyone! Thank you for participating & keep posting!


----------



## kundalini

Okay, only one other has shown someone actually eating their food. Late entry, oranges seem to be prevalent and I was hungry.





Hmmm, sorry, haven't shaven or otherwise cleaned up in a few days.


----------



## easily_amused

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha... I'm lucky if I can get mine to take out the trash!
> I won't live anywhere where there isn't a dishwasher! Been there done that.. Don't want to do it again! lol



This is our first home, and we could not pass up the deal on the house.  As soon as Georgie sends us out tax rebate, we are getting a portable.  A total kitchen remodel is to soon follow....hopefully.


> My husband just pointed out to me that we have the same plates!!!:mrgreen:



Walmart?  I love my purdy cobalt blue glass dishes.



> that's a no go........ i'm a male as well.... lol........
> 
> that food just looked so good that i was gonna try to get past the guy on guy aspect of it! lol



Damn.  i was hopeful that I could get a wife!!


----------



## Big Bully

easily_amused said:


> This is our first home, and we could not pass up the deal on the house. As soon as Georgie sends us out tax rebate, we are getting a portable. A total kitchen remodel is to soon follow....hopefully.
> 
> 
> Walmart? I love my purdy cobalt blue glass dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. i was hopeful that I could get a wife!!


 

Yeah I need to find a wife..lol  Yep Wallyworld is the best. And I too love the colbalt blue dishes! 
I am still looking for my first house. The market sucks here, but I live in a brand new apartment that is decent right next to the river. So I guess for now I will dea.l.


----------



## D Ryan

Can anyone clue me in?


----------



## MissMia

D Ryan - I use Photobucket.com to host images and then paste the IMG code in my post. 

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## D Ryan




----------



## MissMia

Oh my gosh! She is adorable!!!!


----------



## D Ryan

Thanks for the help MissMia


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY




----------



## easily_amused

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I need to find a wife..lol  Yep Wallyworld is the best. And I too love the colbalt blue dishes!
> I am still looking for my first house. The market sucks here, but I live in a brand new apartment that is decent right next to the river. So I guess for now I will dea.l.



Our house is a 100+ year old mill house.  Many of the houses around here are being bought and fixed up, and have more than doubled in value in a short time.  We hope it pays off for us eventually.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah that would totally make it worth it. But the hard part is finding the time and money to fix it up and knowing what the market is looking for.


----------



## Big Bully

D Ryan said:


>


 


How adorable!!! Look at those curls!! She is so cute!


----------



## domromer

Might be too late. But here's one for ya.


----------



## domromer

One More...


----------



## WayneS

A little late..but snack time.


----------



## WayneS

A couple more.  (worms and a half pound kiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Big Bully

Sweet....

Haha I made a funny!!


----------



## Rock

Yeah it is late....


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## federerphotography

Late, but I just got back from the trip...  Yep, that's a pineapple burger.


----------



## kundalini

*heard over the loudspeaker*

"Order number 2369...Steak Jr. and a medium Zebra!"


----------



## MissMia

kundalini said:


> *heard over the loudspeaker*
> 
> "Order number 2369...Steak Jr. and a medium Zebra!"


 
You're evil!  Can you FedEx one to me? :mrgreen:


----------



## kundalini

:lmao: :lmao:

They are best when coming straight off the grill.  It was quite tasty last night though.


----------



## JIP

Well since others have been late like me I thought I would add a few

MMMMMM yummy bread!!!








COOOKIES






And a little more bread


----------



## MissMia

JIP said:


> Well since others have been late like me I thought I would add a few
> 
> MMMMMM yummy bread!!!
> 
> COOOKIES
> 
> And a little more bread


 
Wow! That looks great. Did you bake those?  

Thanks for contributing to the thread.


----------



## JIP

MissMia said:


> Wow! That looks great. Did you bake those?
> 
> Thanks for contributing to the thread.


 
Yep me myself and I.  I guess it's fun to make (and eat) your own subjects.


----------



## MissMia

JIP said:


> Yep me myself and I. I guess it's fun to make (and eat) your own subjects.


 
Wow! Can I place an order for chocolate chip cookies? :mrgreen:


----------



## CanadianVitamin

Gotta love the food pics ...


----------

